# Wanna know a sure fire to fix your DP? Help people.



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

I think so much of this disorder is a violent cycle of self obsession. And in this obsession we tend to catastrophize our problems, which exist primarily in our mind, and fail to see other people's struggle. I think a big issue of mine when I was depersonalized was my lack of empathy. And it kind of makes sense because one of the most humanizing quality of our existence is the ability to empathize. Make your pain my pain.

Take a look at the word "Depersonalization". It contains both the prefix "De" meaning lack and the word "personalization" which is the act of being human. Removing that very ability to empathize is what forces us to focus solely on ourselves thus further separating us from all of humanity. And we all know that's an extremely lonely place to be. We're unable to see behind the solipsism of our mind and therefore remain shut off from the rest of existence. This cycle will repeat itself relentlessly and as the thoughts deepen we become completely isolated from the outside world in our minds. Logical robots incapable of understanding that our very emotional well being is predicated on receiving the pain and love of others. What we lack is the ability to share, and thus feel vulnerable. In a word, human.

So what do I suggest? Despite your shitty mood, make an effort to do good for another person. It can so small. The size of your action doesn't matter. It's the thought of the action that counts. If done with love, which is a word foreign to most of us when depersonalized, we allow ourselves the ability to feel. The ability to feel is also predicated on the fact that we may lose something. The thing about DP is that we're so afraid to lose something we don't even possess that we end up doing nothing at all. And when we do this, we lose more than had, even if for a moment we tried to positively change the life of another being. The secret to life is that only in giving can we recieve.

I know this sounds a little pious, and for that I can understand, but believe me when I tell you things can get better. You just have to take action. And the best way to get outside your own mind is to get into a mind of another.

It's probably gonna feel forced at first and that's totally cool. Keep giving. And maybe you'll start to realize that your life has meaning. That you as an individual has the ability to make someone's life better for having known you. And so when you give a little bit of yourself to that person, they become a part of you as well.

It's gets better guys. I'm celebrating 6 months clean from drugs and alcohol in 7 minutes. I would not have gotten here without the help of countless people. Many I may never have the chance to thank personally, but I can thank them by giving back to others what they have given to me. You're not bad people. You're just afraid. Use that fear as a way of loving other people, not hurting them. Your family misses you. I can tell you that if you do this there will come a day when you love yourself back.

Pete


----------



## milpool (Nov 4, 2014)

Awesome thread.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Seconded, Awesome thread.


----------



## WorkingOnIt (Oct 10, 2014)

This is probably my favorite post that I've read on this site. It's inspirational and it fits in with pretty much any worldview.


----------

